# 2 layers of Cedar Shingles?



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Can you? You sure can!

Should you? Absolutely friggin NOT! In your own words "replace" not recover.


----------



## dougger222 (Feb 25, 2011)

I did only one double layer cedar shake tear off and it was horrible. To top things off there was a 3 tab roof over the two shake roofs.


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

Nothing like stripping skip sheathing.

The inevitable is also about to happen on my house as well. Skip Sheathing, cedar shake and 2 layers of t-lock shingles to come off.

Not sure what people are thinking when they do what they do sometimes.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

We do alot of tear offs on century old homes where there is alayer of cedar shingle of spaced decking /skip sheating (same thing different word). Seldom is there ever two layers of cedar, usually 3-4 layers of asphalt over the cedar. OUCH! 

However for the very very first time in my life did I see cedar shake over cedar shake on a cedar maintenance job we did in Inverness IL. The house was very nice, rather large. I presume the previous owner saved a bundle by going over. But the existing cedar wasn't that old maybe 10 years and was in very bad shape. I can only assume it was in such bad shape because it was installed cedar over cedar. One problem the roof was having is that the previous roofers didn't use long enough nails to penetrate into the plywood. They used 2" nails into the cedar below. Not much holding power there! 


Ricky Bobby what do you think they are thinking? They are thinking that the cost of the job will double if they have to tear it off and re-sheat it with plywood. They think they are moving in 5 years, lol everyone says that, and they think they are going to save thousands of dollars at the expense of the next owner. Because let's face it. These Bull kaka short cuts that cheap people take and hack contractors are willing to perform, seldom materialize into a problem in the first 5 years of ownership. it's 5-10 years down the road when the roof that was supposed to last 20-30 years now has to be redone because it was done WRONG!


----------

